# Michelle, 'ma's Belle's $6K Gator? Purse



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Now that the reverence of M.J.'s caterwauling memo's history, a return to serious matters.

The White House denies & 'splains it's patent leather. From the photo, it could just be patent. ????? It's getting little coverage or commentary so far.

If Laura Bush had flaunted such an item...... Let's see if Letterman repeats this blip ad infinitum.

www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2288714/posts (Post #12's inventive)


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

$5000 for a purse? That is outrageous.

I mean, Cindy McCain only spent *$300,000* on her RNC outfit.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

mrkleen said:


> $5000 for a purse? That is outrageous.
> 
> I mean, Cindy McCain only spent *$300,000* on her RNC outfit.


I don't care what any woman (or man for that matter) spends on a purse, as long as it is their money. Just don't spend thousands of dollars on a hand bag and expect me to believe that you're just regular folk.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I haven't seen any indication that she has tried to present herself as anything but what she is: someone who came from modest beginnings, excelled in her educational pursuits from early childhood through Princeton and Harvard, and succeeded in progressively responsible professional positions in both the public and private sector.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL, then she should portray herself as someone who got a $300,000/year job at a hospital because her husband was a senator.

Last I heard her former position (as vice-president of minority relations, or something similarly bogus) remains unfilled. Inexplicable.

And how about the irony of complaining about healthcare costs while being paid almost a third of a million a year by a hospital so it can say it employs Obama's wife.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> LOL, then she should portray herself as someone who got a $300,000/year job at a hospital because her husband was a senator.
> 
> Last I heard her former position (as vice-president of minority relations, or something similarly bogus) remains unfilled. Inexplicable.
> 
> And how about the irony of complaining about healthcare costs while being paid almost a third of a million a year by a hospital so it can say it employs Obama's wife.


Yeah, graduating "cum laude" from Princeton and Harvard Law had nothing to do with her getting those jobs.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, that seems to be the case.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

www.uchospitals.edu/news/2005/20050509-obama.html


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Yes, that seems to be the case.


Zing!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> $5000 for a purse? That is outrageous.
> 
> I mean, Cindy McCain only spent *$300,000* on her RNC outfit.


You obviously don't know handbags!

My wife has paid $15,000 for an Hermes Birkin bag, and they *start* at about $6k just for leather. I can't say I understand it, but she *loves* handbags - Chanel, Bottega Venetta, Hermes. There's more money invested in the contents of her closet than we have invested in the contents of our garage 

Frankly, $5000 for a clutch made from an exotic skin is pretty cheap.

DH


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> You obviously don't know handbags!
> 
> My wife has paid $15,000 for an Hermes Birkin bag, and they *start* at about $6k just for leather. I can't say I understand it, but she *loves* handbags - Chanel, Bottega Venetta, Hermes. There's more money invested in the contents of her closet than we have invested in the contents of our garage
> 
> ...


Oh - you're one of _those_ couples I see around this wretched city...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Oh - you're one of _those_ couples I see around this wretched city...


No... my wife is Japanese.

You just haven't seen *serious* shopping until you've seen a fashionable Japanese woman shop!:aportnoy:

DH


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Good for her. I don't have any problem with someone who can afford a $5K purse to flaunt it. She should be proud to have worked hard enough to be where she can own something like that. 

But.....the both of them need to knock out the man of the people crap. They are both privileged and aristocratic. The both of them have very little in common with the average person.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Maybe it was some sort of pennance from Barack?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I liked it better when the Interchange was dead.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> No... my wife is Japanese.
> 
> You just haven't seen *serious* shopping until you've seen a fashionable Japanese woman shop!:aportnoy:
> 
> DH


Has she found our new back-alley Hermes store?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ksinc said:


> Maybe it was some sort of pennance from Barack?


He had a good look.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Howard said:


> He had a good look.


You're not the only one saying that either. This could cost more than Kobe's diamond ring ...

https://www.corriere.it/politica/09...ia_65c69f00-6d23-11de-9715-00144f02aabc.shtml

https://www.bild.de/BILD/news/bild-...-president-checks-out-bum-of-g8-delegate.html

https://www.nypost.com/seven/07102009/news/nationalnews/tail_to_the_chief_178552.htm

ABC with the attempted "save" https://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2009/07/when-in-rome.html

President Sarkozy's body language is pretty interesting; as someone noted as follows:










I thought the media didn't print the names of minors like this, but they report "Her name is Mayora Tavares, she is 16 and she comes from Brazil. Mayora was at the G8 summit in Italy as part of the J8 - a group of 53 people aged between 14 and 17 who have been meeting in Rome since the start of the week. They were discussing how the lives of young people around the world can be improved."

In the same "article" they post several pictures of Michelle and ask "is she pregnant?" Man she better be or BHO is a toasted.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I liked it better when the Interchange was dead.


You never like anything. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^It is good to see the group all playing nicely, together, again! 

Seriously though, as long as the purse was purchased with the Obama's personal finances, why are we so concerned, regardless of what the First Lady paid for the purse?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^It is good to see the group all playing nicely, together, again!
> 
> Seriously though, as long as the purse was purchased with the Obama's personal finances, why are we so concerned, regardless of what the First Lady paid for the purse?


I think a lot of people are just concerned that the Obama's are out-of-touch. You know how that starts with people. At one time Bush was a beer man before he became tagged 'out-of-touch.' It happens as people lose contact with the election-personality.

Also, being that the perception is that neither of them ever really "worked for a living" or made any money in the private sector to afford such luxuries people make assumptions that they are rich now only that they are President and First Lady. He has trumpeted his and their humble beginnings so much and community organizing that is confusing for a lot of people.

When your primary constituency is lower-middle-class and below who are losing their jobs at 500,000 month pace who thought you were going to pay their mortgage and buy their gas it's a little aloof to stay in Paris for an extra week to shop and then sport a ~$$$$s clutch. I think Americans are used to rich Presidential families even when the current occupant didn't do anything to earn the money (Kennedys and Bushes), but prefer someone like say Reagan who even though he was an actor actually earned his money paycheck by paycheck.

Barack is in a weird position that most people can't relate to; He is not from a rich family, he is not a successful businessman, he only ever really received government paychecks as a legislator and Senator. His Wife got $300,000 a year for a few years basically on relationships - which is offensive to some people, but others think well that money was gone long ago. The IP work (was it) certainly she didn't win a big multi-million reward that they are living off. So people wonder where does the money come from? They have not really told a narrative that clears this stuff up and so people speculate and are jealous.

Remember the house and that guy 'Rezco' in Chicago? Stuff like that doesn't help him either. I bet if you asked the broad population where BHO money comes from for the purses and clothes very few people would answer "the book deals", but maybe they would. Are they still living on that? I don't know, but it seems unlikely they invested it and are living off the portfolio income in this economy.

Top all that with talk of shared sacrifice and social justice which has simply not materialized and won't; so his primary supporters and independents are asking "where's BHO's baby's momma's sacrifice?"


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> But.....the both of them need to knock out the man of the people crap. They are both privileged and aristocratic. The both of them have very little in common with the average person.


Now maybe. But to suggest they grew up anything other than middle class is false.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

who cares how they grew up. Middle class was short lived for both of them. Ivy league lawyers have little to worry about if they play their cards right. They did. Nothing wrong with that.

Middle class upbringing does not mean they are not elitist.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ksinc said:


> You never like anything. :icon_smile_wink:


Shhh! Don't expose my strategy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

pt4u67 said:


> Middle class upbringing does not mean they are not elitist.


Quite so.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not sure what we are aggravated about but I hope these politicos spend all their money and stimulate the economy. Every last dime... 

Oh,yeah: the First Lady ought to be wearing a skirt for a PR function like this.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It is appropriate for women to wear trousers in a professional environment, but the guys are somewhat informal anyways.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Unless she got it through inappropriate means, I'm not sure why I should care whether Michele Obama has an expensive purse, anymore than that Mrs. McCain wore really expensive earings (90% of her so-called "300,000" outfit).

We have to have better things to concern ourselves with when it comes to Washington, DC, right?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ksinc said:


> I think Americans are used to rich Presidential families.... but prefer someone like say Reagan who even though he was an actor actually earned his money paycheck by paycheck.


You wish. The most elected President in the history of America, FDR, was one of the richest, yet two of the poorest, Ford and Carter, were tossed out after one term.

The like or dislike for Reagan had little to do with how he once earned his money. Stop making stuff up.​


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> who cares how they grew up. Middle class was short lived for both of them. Ivy league lawyers have little to worry about if they play their cards right. They did. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Middle class upbringing does not mean they are not elitist.


...but, growing up poor, acquiring a good education the hard way (working for it!), achieving professional and financial success...and showing it...isn't this the American dream, we all seem to aspire to? Why so much concern here?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I haven't seen any indication that she has tried to present herself as anything but what she is: someone who came from modest beginnings, excelled in her educational pursuits from early childhood through Princeton and Harvard, and succeeded in progressively responsible professional positions in both the public and private sector.


Her success, like that of her husband, is a product of affirmative action neatly segued into political corruption. I saw her salary get bumped commensurately with her husband's political position. I saw her college thesis. I would like to see her SAT and LSAT scores. Likewise for her husband.

Funny he went to Ghana instead of Kenya. Guess he didn't want his friends in Kenya trying to share a stage with him. Would have looked really bad.

The Interchange Lives!!!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ksinc said:


> You're not the only one saying that either. This could cost more than Kobe's diamond ring ...
> 
> https://www.corriere.it/politica/09...ia_65c69f00-6d23-11de-9715-00144f02aabc.shtml
> 
> ...


So what? He's just looking at young girl's behind,nothing wrong with that.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ...but, growing up poor, acquiring a good education the hard way (working for it!), achieving professional and financial success...and showing it...isn't this the American dream, we all seem to aspire to? Why so much concern here?


I actually admire them for their achievements and I'm all for them spending luxuriously on themselves and their children. I'm actually sympathetic to those who have the means and who are criticized for spending within those means. In that respect I don't agree with her critics when it comes to $600 sneakers and a $5K purse.

As for growing up poor; Michelle Obama grew up pretty much in a working middle class family. Yes she applied herself and did well, but I wouldn't say she grew up poor. As for Barack; both his parents were well educated and even though his father left when young, he was educated in private schools and grew up for the most part in a standard middle class existence.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> You wish. The most elected President in the history of America, FDR, was one of the richest, yet two of the poorest, Ford and Carter, were tossed out after one term.
> 
> The like or dislike for Reagan had little to do with how he once earned his money. Stop making stuff up.​


Ever since George Washington decided he didn't want to be addressed as "Your Excellency" and refused to issue Presidential Warrants to preferred merchants, each president has had to walk a line between "man of the people" and "leader of the free world."

We want them to be a representative of our country when in the company of kings, queens, and other presidents, but we don't want them to be _too_ aristocratic and formal.

(The First Lady, meanwhile, is expected to not be a meek housewife, but she can't get involved in anything that actually involves Congressional action.)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Howard said:


> So what? He's just looking at young girl's behind,nothing wrong with that.


Except that he isn't.

https://abcnews.go.com/video/playerIndex?id=8049121


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Obama isn't clever enough to pretend to be looking at something else while checking out a woman. No way. 

Anyway, giving the Obamas a hard time about spending money on clothes or accessories is... just ridiculous. Especially here.


----------



## Lord Foppington (Feb 1, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Except that he isn't.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/video/playerIndex?id=8049121


Gotta love Sarko though. Now that's what I want from a French president.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Obama isn't clever enough to pretend to be looking at something else while checking out a woman. No way.
> 
> Anyway, giving the Obamas a hard time about spending money on clothes or accessories is... just ridiculous. Especially here.


Exactly - I mean, it's not like he spent $700 on shell cordovans or anything :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> The most elected President in the history of America, FDR, was one of the richest, yet two of the poorest, Ford and Carter, were tossed out after one term.
> ​


Don't forget JFK...he didn't exactly scrub floors to pay for school either...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> You wish. The most elected President in the history of America, FDR, was one of the richest, yet two of the poorest, Ford and Carter, were tossed out after one term.
> 
> The like or dislike for Reagan had little to do with how he once earned his money. Stop making stuff up.​


I didn't make anything up. Quit being dishonest and hacking up my post to suit your tortured interpretation and logic.

"I think Americans are used to rich Presidential families *even when the current occupant didn't do anything to earn the money (Kennedys and Bushes),* but prefer someone like say Reagan who even though he was an actor actually earned his money paycheck by paycheck. "

There was nothing honest that is relevant about FDR and why people voted for him; today historians and everyone else except you seems to know that; or are you still sitting by your radio in the dark?

Mentioning FDR in this context requires the same level of brainwashing as Obama calling Lincoln a "uniter." GWB would have been popular too if people only heard the Saturday morning radio addresses and the accompanying propaganda. Why stop at FDR what about Yeltsin?

In other news ... the stimulus is working as intended https://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a0StZd9y2rCY


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Don't forget JFK...he didn't exactly scrub floors to pay for school either...


I mentioned Kennedy - he hacked it from my post. We don't call him Piss and Moan instead of Peak and Pine for no reason :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ksinc said:


> We don't call him Piss and Moan instead of Peak and Pine for no reason :icon_smile_wink:


Well thank you, but I'll sit out your journey back to the 6th grade.

Your earlier statement (here pared down) says we'll put up with a rich President who didn't exactly earn his cash, but we'd _prefer_ one who did. And I said: _stop making things up;_ this has absolutely nothing to do with why we elect Presidents.

Why does that require a rebutal?

Now what's all this about brainwashing and Obama and Lincoln and radios? Geez, get an editor.​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Obama isn't clever enough to pretend to be looking at something else while checking out a woman. No way.
> 
> Anyway, giving the Obamas a hard time about spending money on clothes or accessories is... just ridiculous. Especially here.


the picture can't tell me that he's helping a woman pass but c'mon I'm sure he's had his share of oogling a woman's body.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Howard said:


> the picture can't tell me that he's helping a woman pass but c'mon I'm sure he's had his share of oogling a woman's body.


That picture was taken from a live video, Howard. The video makes it obvious that Obama was not ogling anyone.

I'm no Obama fan, but when we stoop this close to dishonesty when criticizing Obama, it makes it difficult for us to make valid criticisms (assuming we want people to take the criticisms seriously.)

(The old "Boy Who Cried Wolf" is a good parable RE this situation.)


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> That picture was taken from a live video, Howard. The video makes it obvious that Obama was not ogling anyone.
> 
> I'm no Obama fan, but when we stoop this close to dishonesty when criticizing Obama, it makes it difficult for us to make valid criticisms (assuming we want people to take the criticisms seriously.)
> 
> (The old "Boy Who Cried Wolf" is a good parable RE this situation.)


You really have to watch out. A couple of frames from a news reel can really make you look bad...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> That picture was taken from a live video, Howard. The video makes it obvious that Obama was not ogling anyone.


I agree. I watched that video and in real time speed it didn't even appear like he was looking at her. Anytime you snap a photo or freeze a frame from a video you can end up with a picture that is totally different in appearance from what was apparent in live action.

The picture was funny and there is nothing at all wrong with having a good natured laugh at Obama's expense over it; but that's where it should end.

Cruiser


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm no Obama fan, but...


Hmmmm. I wouldn't have guessed.​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I agree. I watched that video and in real time speed it didn't even appear like he was looking at her. Anytime you snap a photo or freeze a frame from a video you can end up with a picture that is totally different in appearance from what was apparent in live action.
> 
> The picture was funny and there is nothing at all wrong with having a good natured laugh at Obama's expense over it; but that's where it should end.
> 
> Cruiser


Unfortunately, no one showing that picture was going after "a good natured laugh".

Folks on the left and on the right are too virulently chasing victory to acknowledge that without fairness and some moral decency, we really have nothing.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> Hmmmm. I wouldn't have guessed.​


Cute, Peak.

I've actually defended Obama more than anything here in this thread. Someone actually reported Ksinc's unfair post toward you, but you have done enough things like what you did here in the past that I left it alone.

Whatever.

You're certainly not impressing anyone except your fellow true believers.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Someone actually reported Ksinc's unfair post toward you, but you have done enough things like what you did here in the past that I left it alone.


Wow, so that's how moderation works.

But please go over that again: someone reports to you a post aimed my way that you agree is unfair, but you let it go because you don't like me? Whoa, how Fox News of you.
​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> Wow, so that's how moderation works.
> 
> But please go over that again: someone reports to you a post aimed my way that you agree is unfair, but you let it go because you don't like me? Whoa, how Fox News of you.
> ​


I give more leeway for shots at people who frequently take them at others - for both lefties and righties. There are some "righties" who think the same of me, I suppose.

When I look at some of the other clothing forums, I see things far worse than what was posted at you being accepted routinely, even in the clothing areas. Quite frankly, with what I have seen of you and your posting style as well as your frequent incivility, I think I will look elsewhere for direction as to how I moderate.

Our policy is not to moderate the interchange as stringently as we moderate the clothing forums anyway.

I won't give an infraction for publicly arguing with a moderator yet, but if I read any more of this in this thread or elsewhere in the near future, I will do so.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^It is good to see the group all playing nicely, together, again!
> 
> Seriously though, as long as the purse was purchased with the Obama's personal finances, why are we so concerned, regardless of what the First Lady paid for the purse?


Because she and her husband are the same people who told us "We can't drive our SUVs and eat as much as we want and keep our homes on 72 degrees at all times ... and then just expect that other countries are going to say OK. That's not leadership. That's not going to happen."

"Conspicuous consumption for me, but not for thee" rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

rojo said:


> Because she and her husband are the same people who told us "We can't drive our SUVs and eat as much as we want and keep our homes on 72 degrees at all times


With all due respect, you are comparing apples to oranges. The SUV and the home thermostat moderation is to avoid the excessive consumption of energy resources, and eating as much as you want leads to health problems that contributes to the overloading of the health care system. In other words, these are actions that affect other people and not just the people engaging in the activities.

Buying an expensive purse only affects the wallet of the person buying the purse.

Cruiser


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

rojo said:


> "Conspicuous consumption for me, but not for thee" rubs me the wrong way.


That's the definition of a liberal elitist.



Cruiser said:


> Buying an expensive purse only affects the wallet of the person buying the purse.
> 
> Cruiser


Money=economic activity=energy consumption. The money she spends allows for economic activity to occur which will only cause further pollution. Five-thousand dollars may not be much for her but that $5K eventually circulates through the economy and ends up as Chinese imports.

I'm all for her buying a $5K purse, expensive gowns, watches, jewelry and raiding J Crew as often as she pleases. I just wish the two of them would shut their mouths come 2011-12 about how we all need to sacrifice and pony up. That money could have been donated to pay down the national debt if they're that serious about sacrifice.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

rojo said:


> Because she and her husband are the same people who told us "We can't drive our SUVs and eat as much as we want and keep our homes on 72 degrees at all times ... and then just expect that other countries are going to say OK. That's not leadership. That's not going to happen."
> 
> "Conspicuous consumption for me, but not for thee" rubs me the wrong way.


It probably would have been better politics to carry something not quite so expensive -- maybe from Pennys, at the most, BB... Domestic produced, too...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I won't give an infraction for publicly arguing with a moderator yet, but if I read any more of this in this thread or elsewhere in the near future, I will do so.


I was not aware of the ruling regarding questioning of moderation. I am now and I will respect it, thus what follows is in no way to be construed as questioning of your moderation. But I do have a question of you and it's not about moderation:

This fall I'm thinking of a brief holiday and I can't decide: Bahamas or Lansing, Lansing or Bahamas? Pls advise.
​


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> Well thank you, but I'll sit out your journey back to the 6th grade.
> 
> Your earlier statement (here pared down) says we'll put up with a rich President who didn't exactly earn his cash, but we'd _prefer_ one who did. And I said: _stop making things up;_ this has absolutely nothing to do with why we elect Presidents.
> 
> ...


I said 'I think people prefer'; which is what I think - I didn't say that was "why."

In your attack on my position you #1 hacked my post and #2 changed the meaning. You mentioned FDR as the most elected as an example of your logic which I call tortured; as I think it's clear that historically people didn't know much about who they were voting for when they voted for him and that's a pretty lousy example particularly as a rebuttal to my opinion.

As another poster pointed out Kennedy debunkes your point of view and I had mentioned him in my original post. Which seems to make your rebuttal even less rational.

I think my post was "fair", but hacking someone's post is "unfair." I'm willing to bet the "reporter's" bias was jovially self-evident. Obviously the name calling, while meant more editorially than as a real personal attack, is a bridge too far. I apologize to the board, the mods, and Andy. If it keeps the peace I'm happy to do my time in the box for it.


----------



## duckbill (Jul 15, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> This fall I'm thinking of a brief holiday and I can't decide: Bahamas or Lansing, Lansing or Bahamas? Pls advise.​


Two years ago, Lansing would have been my choice, easily! :icon_smile:

(Private joke. Obviously...!)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> This fall I'm thinking of a brief holiday and I can't decide: Bahamas or Lansing, Lansing or Bahamas? Pls advise.


I had a girlfriend from Lansing many years ago. Then I went to the Bahamas on my honeymoon with my ex. If it were me I would just go to Tampa and catch a Rays game.

Cruiser


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I had a girlfriend from Lansing many years ago. Then I went to the Bahamas on my honeymoon with my ex. If it were me I would just go to Tampa and catch a Rays game.
> 
> Cruiser


Tampa is really suffering right now IMHO. Michigan for golf - I don't know which courses you can get to from Lansing. I would mention the Tampa unemployment issue, but Michigan is reported to be near 20% real unemployment soon. It's pretty bad even among the professionals down here, but the Big 3 all had huge footprints in Tampa.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ksinc said:


> You mentioned FDR as the most elected as an example of your logic which I call tortured; as *I think it's clear that historically people didn't know much about who they were voting for when they voted for him. *.


I really don't want to keep this up because your windy posts are boring the crap out of me. However, what you've just said above is probably the most ignorant political statement I've heard since Laura Ingraham was booted from my local talk station (and hooray for that).

You have just insulted the entirety of what some call the Greatest Generation, the WWII crowd who voted for FDR four, count 'em, four times...yet according to you they didn't know who they were voting for and perhaps, following that distainful logic, thought perhaps they'd be facing the Japanese at Normandy because, apparently to you, folks of the 40s were that dumb and didn't wise up until when? Reagan?

FDR was President when I was born, though I was too young to recall him. And now I'm too old to let the likes of you besmirch him and the millions and millions of people who voted for him over and over including my Lieutenant dad and my nurse mom (and my two sailor uncles who didn't get to vote for him the final time because, well you figure that out).​


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> That picture was taken from a live video, Howard. The video makes it obvious that Obama was not ogling anyone.


Doesn't matter if he was or wasn't. It looks like he was, and that's what people will remember. Expect to see that film grab around for a looooong time.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ksinc said:


> I said 'I think people prefer'; which is what I think - I didn't say that was "why."


And just where can those ultra-fine hair-splitting tools be purchased? In your context, to say that you _think_ is the same as saying that you _believe_ and, for the third time, whether you think it or whether you believe it, you're wrong: nobody chooses a President based on how he got his money, okay? So lose it. Don't bring this up again, please.



> As another poster pointed out Kennedy debunkes your point of view and I had mentioned him in my original post.


How? How does Kennedy debunk my point of view that nobody votes for a President based on how he got his money? What t'whatever _are_ you talking about?



> Obviously the name calling...is a bridge too far. *I apologize to the board, the mods, and Andy. *.


...But apparently not to me.
​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> I was not aware of the ruling regarding questioning of moderation. I am now and I will respect it, thus what follows is in no way to be construed as questioning of your moderation. But I do have a question of you and it's not about moderation:
> 
> This fall I'm thinking of a brief holiday and I can't decide: Bahamas or Lansing, Lansing or Bahamas? Pls advise.
> ​


LOL Although I like it, many who live here think Lansing has little in the way of entertainment. (I'm not sure what that says about me as an occasional provider of said entertainment.) We're in Michigan, and there is only one lake within 30 miles or so. (That's pretty unusual for here.) Bahamas all the way for vacation, I'm sure.

Should you decide to come to Lansing, contact me RE a beer. I'm not all that conservative and have even been accused of having a sense of humor.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Well, while Lansing does, unfortunately(), play host to the Spartans, at least they are not the geographic home of those nasty "Wolverines"! I guess one could do worse, for a vacation spot.  P & P, Lansing just might be the right vacation spot for you?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

As a Wolverine fan living in Lansing, I understand this. Although, MSU actually considers Penn State to be a rival, where UM thinks of it as just one of a number of the usually more formidable opponents. I actually like MSU (Spartans) too, just UM a bit more.

By the way Eagle, is your UM tie ready for your annual bet loss? (Maybe I should show up in Valparaiso for church that Sunday.)


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> I really don't want to keep this up because your windy posts are boring the crap out of me. However, what you've just said above is probably the most ignorant political statement I've heard since Laura Ingraham was booted from my local talk station (and hooray for that).
> 
> You have just insulted the entirety of what some call the Greatest Generation, the WWII crowd who voted for FDR four, count 'em, four times...yet according to you they didn't know who they were voting for and perhaps, following that distainful logic, thought perhaps they'd be facing the Japanese at Normandy because, apparently to you, folks of the 40s were that dumb and didn't wise up until when? Reagan?
> 
> FDR was President when I was born, though I was too young to recall him. And now I'm too old to let the likes of you besmirch him and the millions and millions of people who voted for him over and over including my Lieutenant dad and my nurse mom (and my two sailor uncles who didn't get to vote for him the final time because, well you figure that out).​





Peak and Pine said:


> And just where can those ultra-fine hair-splitting tools be purchased? In your context, to say that you _think_ is the same as saying that you _believe_ and, for the third time, whether you think it or whether you believe it, you're wrong: nobody chooses a President based on how he got his money, okay? So lose it. Don't bring this up again, please.
> 
> How? How does Kennedy debunk my point of view that nobody votes for a President based on how he got his money? What t'whatever _are_ you talking about?
> 
> ...


For someone who doesn't want to keep it up you manage to piss & moan incessantly. Which was my previous point and you just keep demonstrating my accuracy.

Just on the basic level the truth about FDR was hidden from the people that voted for him. Lack of technology, lack of information, etc.

#1 FDR convinced people that he did not have a permanent ailment by outright deception and lies; which is historically now disproven.
#2 FDR convinced the poor which was his largest voting block that the New Deal would help them; which historically is now disproven.
#3 FDR pretended he never he wanted War; which historically is now disproven.

In all three of these examples FDR clearly deceived the American people and the World. Most learned people agree somewhat; as it's common knowledge. I only overstate it to make the point that for your to bring up FDR as an example of people getting what they thought they were getting shows you are severly misinformed. Your personal experience at the time would reinforce your incorrect belief. Rather than have an objective historical view you are biased by your own era of lack of non-controlled information and media.

Even seeing your behavior and mannerisms I would not express my opinion of your Dad and Mom out of respect for their generation, but by my previous posts on the subject of boomers and my observations of you; it should be easy to imagine what I probably think of the job they did raising you. The same as most Baby Boomers are the worst generation - ignorant, self-absorbed, incessant me-me-me whiners that have done everything possible to destroy what the previous generations built through their sense of entitlement; for which I would largely blame FDR, but not totally.

Yes; as a matter of fact, it was about the time after the boomers children came of age that people in mass realized the bad judgment and policies of FDR. I would include myself. My Mother&Father was born in 46&47. I was born in 68 graduated HS in 86. So about the time of Reagan a significant percentage, but not a majority realized what a bunch of selfish hypocrits the boomers had been and largely remain. I am part of that generation which means I have to watch and pay for your generation to drool themselves to death on social security and medicare. The short-sightedness of the generation as a whole betrays any gray-hair wisdom they might have achieved to pass on to my generation.

So, please don't pretend to be someone to tell anyone what to do or think. Your patterns of behavior border on dementia.

You have misquoted and mischaracterized my post while trying to correct your false perception of what I said, which is clearly partly demonstrated by your lack of truth regarding history and the actuality of FDR. I did not say "WHY" they "CHOOSE." Perhaps if you had the decency to quote a man like a man you would not suffer such misinterpretations in your readings? I don't know, but you seem to have mental issues of some sort that are repeatedly demonstrated by how you pop up and attack something or someone out of context that you clearly didn't really read or comprehend. To me you are like a game of whack-a-mole.

You are correct to note that if you do not consider yourself a member of the board then you did not receive an apology. If you do, then you are, as usual, quite wrong. Frankly I find your trauma over something this petty rather humorous. I apologized and yet you had to keep running off your mouth even about the apology. So, you get more of what you deserve IMHO ... fair or unfair and to whom is someone else's call.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak gets one more shot and then will the two of you please stop.

I don't want to close this thread until I hear more about Eagle's plans for his neckwear the Sunday after the UM/Penn State game.

Seriously, after Peak's response, this needs to stop. If I close the thread, I will probably give each of you an infraction (Peak and Ksinc).

P.S. if the response is nastier than the above, I can always delete the thread.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Why not just delete the offending posts? No need to lock or delete a whole thread in that case.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> As a Wolverine fan living in Lansing, I understand this. Although, MSU actually considers Penn State to be a rival, where UM thinks of it as just one of a number of the usually more formidable opponents. I actually like MSU (Spartans) too, just UM a bit more.
> 
> By the way Eagle, is your UM tie ready for your annual bet loss? (Maybe I should show up in Valparaiso for church that Sunday.)


LOL~! The despised tie hangs on the rack in the closet...waiting...but, I think it just might be another year before tradition and my wife require me to pull it out and wear the darn thing! This should be another rebuilding year for U of M. BTW, you and she seem to have the same "mean streak" (when it comes to the Wolverines!)?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The Man of LaLansing has allowed me one parting shot at you, Ksinc, but after nodding off half way through that insanely vitriolic final post of yours, I'm thinking ooooo, this guy could blow at any minute. So I'm outa here.

But wait....



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Should you decide to come to Lansing, contact me RE a beer. I'm not all that conservative and have even been accused of having a sense of humor.


An actual friendly invitation from F'berg? Why thank you. And Lansing can't be as bad as it sounds if Cruiser found a babe there once. You ply the 88's at a gin mill or something, right? (I'm using old-timey phrases so that those born post '68 can't decipher this). Is John at the bar a friend of yours? Does he get you your drinks for free, huh? Is he quick with a joke and to light up your smoke? Or is there some place he'd rather be? Like the Bahamas.

Peak and Pine (out)
​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> That picture was taken from a live video, Howard. The video makes it obvious that Obama was not ogling anyone.
> 
> I'm no Obama fan, but when we stoop this close to dishonesty when criticizing Obama, it makes it difficult for us to make valid criticisms (assuming we want people to take the criticisms seriously.)
> 
> (The old "Boy Who Cried Wolf" is a good parable RE this situation.)


Even the girl said that she's not a supermodel or not a sex object,she was just doing her job.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Orsini said:


> You really have to watch out. A couple of frames from a news reel can really make you look bad...


There is a famous film of Hitler doing a little jig, presumably elated at some political or military victory. The truth was that he made one peculiar step while walking that someone looped and turned into a dance.

This, of course, was viewed far more seriously than the ones of Professor Snape from the _Harry Potter_ series, which are just funny.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> There is a famous film of Hitler doing a little jig, presumably elated at some political or military victory. The truth was that he made one peculiar step while walking that someone looped and turned into a dance.
> 
> This, of course, was viewed far more seriously than the ones of Professor Snape from the _Harry Potter_ series, which are just funny.


Yes, the "dancing Shicklegruber"...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> And Lansing can't be as bad as it sounds if Cruiser found a babe there once.


She was a Michigan State alum. When she did her student teaching none other than Magic Johnson was one of her pupils. She had a part-time job at night as a bartender and I used to go sit at the bar and she would give me her "mistakes" for free. Funny how she always seemed to be making a mistake in pouring a drink that would be exactly what I was drinking.

I also had a CPA girlfriend once who was comptroller at a beer distribution company. Every few days she would give me a case of beer.

Dang, I was on a roll there for awhile. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> There is a famous film of Hitler doing a little jig, presumably elated at some political or military victory. The truth was that he made one peculiar step while walking that someone looped and turned into a dance.
> 
> This, of course, was viewed far more seriously than the ones of Professor Snape from the _Harry Potter_ series, which are just funny.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> The Man of LaLansing has allowed me one parting shot at you, Ksinc, but after nodding off half way through that insanely vitriolic final post of yours, I'm thinking ooooo, this guy could blow at any minute. So I'm outa here.
> 
> But wait....
> 
> ...


Actually the last few years, I have mostly played at church and as a nursing home volunteer. In September, I'm going to start playing dinner piano at a restaurant near Lansing (The English Inn) a few times a month, I guess.

I did sing a couple blues songs at a 40th anniversary dinner for a restaurant last night. I sat in with the band. A couple people want me to join their bands, but at age 53, I think I'll play the dinner piano and be home by 11PM instead of dealing with overimbibers at 3 AM. LOL

I'll have to remember to throw in the Piano Man the next time I play in a restaurant.

Come on down!! Most of the players around town know me and if you want to hear music, we actually have some pretty good rock and country bands in town and I can probably play a couple songs with them!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


>


That looks like video from our last HOA meeting ...


----------

